# UEFA Champions League 23-24 Nov



## OddsPoster (Nov 9, 2010)

23 Nov 19:30 Spartak Moscow v Marseille  2.30 3.20 2.87 +20  
23 Nov 21:45 Ajax v Real Madrid  3.00 3.20 2.25 +20  
23 Nov 21:45 Auxerre v AC Milan  3.10 3.10 2.20 +20  
23 Nov 21:45 Basel v CFR Cluj  1.57 3.60 5.50 +20  
23 Nov 21:45 Braga v Arsenal  3.50 3.20 2.00 +20  
23 Nov 21:45 Chelsea v MSK Zilina  1.10 8.00 17.00 +20  
23 Nov 21:45 Partizan Belgrade v Shakhtar Donetsk  5.00 3.60 1.61 +20  
23 Nov 21:45 Roma v Bayern Munich  1.90 3.40 3.60 +20  
24 Nov 19:30 Rubin Kazan v FC Copenhagen  1.83 3.25 4.20 +20  
24 Nov 21:45 Hapoel Tel-Aviv v Benfica  5.50 3.40 1.61 +20  
24 Nov 21:45 Inter Milan v FC Twente  1.50 3.80 6.00 +20  
24 Nov 21:45 Panathinaikos v Barcelona  8.00 4.50 1.33 +20  
24 Nov 21:45 Rangers v Man Utd  3.75 3.25 1.90 +20  
24 Nov 21:45 Schalke v Lyon  2.30 3.20 2.87 +20  
24 Nov 21:45 Tottenham v Werder Bremen  1.61 3.60 5.00 +20  
24 Nov 21:45 Valencia v Bursaspor  1.16 6.50 12.00


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 22, 2010)

Roma v Bayern Munich 
Roma didn't start good the Champions league, losing 0-2 to Bayern. After that they won very hard against the romanian champion Cluj. The most shocking loss was to Basel, 3-1 at home, the wolves won as guests against the same team. 
Bayern Munich won all of the 4 matches in this group and they already qualified for the next stage. 
This match is way more important to Roma than to Bayern, I know Bayern will not tank the match, but they wont be motivated to win so much, they have more problems to solve in the German Bundesliga. I expect attacking football from both teams, especially Bayern who already qualified.
Prediction: Over 2.5 goals.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 24, 2010)

Good match between Roma and Bayern, maybe tommorow Werder surprise ?


----------

